# Friendly white shelter pigeon needing home



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

There is an animal shelter down near San Diego that has a friendly white pigeon in need of a home. She has an old healed fracture on her wing so she would not be able to let out to fly and would need an aviary set up. But she is very sweet and would make a wonderful pet. More information please PM me.

P.s. She will hop on your shoulder and coo in your ear when she sees you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Margarret was looking for a non-flying female companion for her Grunter. Are you sure this one is female? If so, then Margarret may be interested.

Terry


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

No I am not positive the bird is female. I have never been in contact with the bird and I do not think that the shelter knows enough about pigeons to be able to tell, but I will try to find out.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

GimpieLover said:


> No I am not positive the bird is female. I have never been in contact with the bird and I do not think that the shelter knows enough about pigeons to be able to tell, but I will try to find out.


Thanks, Gimpie. Which shelter is the bird in?

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

If margrette is not inerested in this one I would be more than willing to adopt


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

stach_n_flash said:


> If margrette is not inerested in this one I would be more than willing to adopt


Thanks, Michael! I hope Gimpie will be letting us know where the bird is and we can go from there! If anyone has time, they can probably go on Petfinder and get the info ..

Terry


----------

